# Posting problem



## josh1081

I don't know if this is the place to go, but I'm trying to respond in a thread I started in the going through divorce or separation forum and when I try to post reply it just keeps taking me to 'this webpage cannot be found' 
Is this a problem with the site or something else?


----------



## josh1081

yep...day later and still happening. I can post here obviously, but not in my thread where I want to talk. Any takers?


----------



## josh1081

still nothing...any mods or admins out there?


----------



## Chris H.

Josh, this might be a problem related to cookies. Try loggin out ofthe forums, leaving the website, delete all your browser's cookies and cache, then return and log in. Let me know if that works.


----------



## Amplexor

Are you by chance trying to cut and paste a response??


----------



## josh1081

that worked Chris...thank you much!


----------



## Chris H.

No problem. I also disabled something on the server that could have been causing some cookie related issues with some users. Hopefully it will keep stuff like this from happening in the future.


----------

